# nipple to elbow



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

went out sat...a little grass at nipple, scattered to elbow. My wife brought in a nice wahoo...no other real hits other than the wahoo. good day on the water though.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, same with us.
the weather was beautiful. 2-3's, 3-5's, the wahoo were everwhere.

jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice hoo.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet..... Glad your ole lady brought home the dinner!!! You make her cook it too or did you wear the apron....? hahaha


----------

